

Pomodoro.cc – Time tracking with the Pomodoro technique - getdavidhiggins
https://pomodoro.cc/about

======
aarohmankad
Getting some errors you may want to check out:

[http://i.imgur.com/EYe2aGk.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/EYe2aGk.jpg)

~~~
cfcf
Thank you, fixed :)

